# win 8 or HP problem



## ugeely (Jul 16, 2007)

I got my wife a HP Pavilion 20 all in one after her laptop died. It's got an AMD Radion HD 7310, 4.00 GB, 64 bit, win 8, etc ,etc. All she does is play games on Facebook after work to relax....nothing else. I have had old Dells with 256 that ran better...seriously. When a Facebook game runs choppy or even the crummy little cd of 10 puzzle games she plays runs slow there's a problem. I've scanned and re scanned for virus and malware with 5 different programs ...nothing. Using chrome for a browzer. Any ideas before this HP goes on ebay?:angry:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What 5 different programs did you use? What, if any browser extension and add-ons are installed? Is Chrome updated to the latest version? Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reinstall Chrome and make sure that you are running the latest plugin for Flash player. This will be installed via Windows Update.


----------



## ugeely (Jul 16, 2007)

Spy-bot, McAfee, win 8 malicious software removal,ccleaner,malwaerbites,advanced system care, hitman...deleted probably a dozen, tried all ,HOPING that was the prob....NOT ! Just dont understand how this can be such a POS with the ram and all. How can HP put out such a pc of trash like this. I see on google that,(now), it's a pc of crap.
And i did re-install chrome...twice.
Thanks for info all....gonna try more before it's in the firepit.
Spotifi is only extension.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How does it perform in IE?


----------



## ugeely (Jul 16, 2007)

Tried IE same if not worse. Re-installed chrome, hit "about google" to update, cleared history,(we do that daily anyway), and all win updates....no change. I have it set for best performance and if that's the best....it's pretty lame. I've tried to update adobe flash...shockwave etc but it says chrome does that. Why we update chrome daily.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

IE is running the exact same? Then this is not a browser issue.

Is the PC running any custom HOST file or third party antivirus?


----------



## ugeely (Jul 16, 2007)

All it has now is MCAFEE ,and i have the scan that runs all the time turned off. Don't get it...virtually no programs on this. How could they sell something like this...unreal.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would remove McAfee and install MSE - Windows Defender (turn it on)

McAfee removal - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common Windows antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

Windows Defender - Re-enable Windows Defender in Windows 8 (aka MSE in Windows 7, Vista) - Sysnative Forums

`


----------

